# Installation OK aber Passwort geht nicht



## Haxley (7. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
hab Debian 9 und ISPconf installiert (mit Apache mariaDB usw.) einzige Besonderheit ist das alles über IPV9 läuft. Login ist erreichbar aber das während der Installation vergebene (Vorgegebene, denn ich hab alles außer das MYSQL PW nur mit Enter bestätigt) Passport  geht nicht.
Ich hab dieses Verhalten auf verschiedenen Rechnern. Was ist denn da los?
Meldung:
Username or Password wrong.
ispconfig.log ist leer

Jemand eine Idee?
Danke Gruß Haxley


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2018)

Schau mal ob Du Dich in MySQL mit den Daten (Username, Hostname und Passwort) aus der Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php mit dem 'mysql' Befehl auf der Shell mit MariaDB verbinden kannst.


----------



## Haxley (7. Jan. 2018)

versucht mit:
mysql -u ispconfig  -p bf5a9637427698e3085xxxxxxxxxxxxx -h localhost -e'show dbispconfig;'

geht nicht:

ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' to database 

MySQL läuft:

```
root@enterprise2:~# netstat -tap | grep mysql
tcp6       0      0 [::]:mysql              [::]:*                  LISTEN      537/mysqld
```


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2018)

Schau mal in die mysql / mariadb config, wenn dot das name resolving mit skip-resolve deaktivuerts ein sollte, dann ändere das mal und starte mariadb neu.


----------



## Haxley (8. Jan. 2018)

so heute noch mal getestet, also mit 
 mysql -u ispconfig -p
Enter password: bf5a9637427698e3085xxxxxxxxxxxxx
kann ich mich bei MYSQL anmelden


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2018)

Du hast den Host vergesssen, so sagt der Test nichts aus:

mysql -h localhost -u ispconfig -p


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2018)

Schau nach dem skip resolving wie oben geschrieben.


----------



## Haxley (8. Jan. 2018)

mysql -h localhost -u ispconfig -p
funtioniert, ich kann mich anmelden

ein skip resolving kann ich nirgends finden


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von Haxley:


> mysql -h localhost -u ispconfig -p
> funtioniert, ich kann mich anmelden


Das hilft Dir aber nichts. Wenn Du dich ohne hostnamen einloggen kannst aber nicht mit, dann liegt eine Fehler in der Grundkonfiguration von MySQL bzw. mariaDB vor der Logins über den network stack verhindert oder aber Du hast name resolving deaktiviert so dass MariaDB den host nicht korrekt auflösen kann. das hat nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun sondern ist eine MariaDB Fehlkonfiguration die Du beheben musst, dann wird ISPConfig auch funktionieren.

Such mal nach der Einstellung:

grep -r skip-name-resolve /etc


----------



## Haxley (8. Jan. 2018)

ich kann mich doch mit dem hostname einloggen!

grep -r skip-name-resolve /etc
gibt nichts aus


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2018)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der /etc/hosts Datei.


----------



## Haxley (8. Jan. 2018)

```
127.0.0.1    localhost
::1        localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
ff02::1        ip6-allnodes
ff02::2        ip6-allrouters
# --- BEGIN PVE ---
2a01:4f8:160:12ce::4 enterprise2.meinedoamin.de enterprise2
# --- END PVE ---
```


----------



## Haxley (9. Jan. 2018)

So ich hab ISPconfig noch mal neu installiert und in der 50-server.cnf
bind-address        = 0.0.0.0 auskommentiert, somit lauscht der ja auf allen IPs

Jetzt kommt bei korrekter Eingabe von admin und PW keine Fehlermeldung mehr aber eine ISPconfig öffnet sich weiterhin nicht.


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2018)

versuche mal passwort 'admin' in ISPConfig.


----------



## Haxley (10. Jan. 2018)

da kommt der fehler wieder.
login geht ja nun. sagt auch das auth.log von ispconfig.
aber die seite öffnet sich nicht. Sprich die weiterleitung geht nicht


----------



## Haxley (10. Jan. 2018)

Bin wieder weiter.
Da die Logs rein garnichts sagen. Hab die ISPconfig im IE geöffnet und siehe da geht.
Im Firefox cookies und cache gelöscht neu gestarten aber geht im aktuellen Firefox nicht, login wird angezeigt aber nach dem login nicht weitergeschalten. dazu eine idee?


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2018)

Gerade mal hier getestet, neue ispconfig Installation von heute mit ISPConfig stable, FF 57.0.4 (64-Bit), Login geht. Vielleicht irgendein plugin in Deinem FF?


----------



## Haxley (10. Jan. 2018)

Wieder ein stück weiter. rein über die IPv6 scheint es im Firefox Probleme zu geben.
Wenn ich im DNS einen AAAA Record setze und die Subdomain dann im FF aufrufe geht es komischer weise... hmmm


----------



## admblacky (29. Jan. 2018)

Hallo 
Habe heute mal den server neu installiert und habe ISPConfig mit installiert
soweit ist alles gut gelaufen ,
aber kann mich nicht einloggen  mit admin PW admin
hab es probiert in Crome,FF und im IE komm nicht rein da

kann mir einer ein Tip geben wie man da rein kommt ???

MfG
admblacky


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2018)

Der Installer hat Dir das erzeugte Passwort angezeigt, das ist standardmäßig nicht mehr 'admin'. Wenn Du es Dir nicht aufgeschrieben hast und Du die shell mit dem Installer zugemacht hast, dann bleibt Dir nur der Weg das Passwort zurückzusetzen: https://www.faqforge.com/linux/cont...et-the-administrator-password-in-ispconfig-3/


----------



## admblacky (29. Jan. 2018)

danke für die schnelle hilfe hab es gefunden, hatte Putty noch offen gsd


----------

